# [Req] WiFi Only ROM



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm aware that you can run any rom on the DX just using Wifi but im thinking about boot times with the phone.apk and other miscellaneous stuff taken out of the rom.....I tried to do this on my own and failed utterly, i kept getting FC's and it just didn't work well....So one of two things either if someone could walk me through correctly doing the rom with the tweaks and removals or if a Dev would be kind enough to push one out, i would be very grateful.


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

There's going to be very little change in boot time, honestly. Why not just take the rom you like and freeze the apps you dislike?

I guess what I'm saying is: that's not going to happen cause it's standard features minus functionality that you're asking for, and nobody is going to go out of he way to create something like that.

- Posted from my epic (but Korean) Galaxy S II


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

There's the ICS ROMs


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Alright as of right now with the changes to the rom and removing apk files and running a script to shut off the radio im up to 48 hours on one charge i am getting some force closes.....does anyone know how i can fix these....and can you make a copy of a rom installed to either push to general public with references to what others made of course?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

Borrax said:


> Alright as of right now with the changes to the rom and removing apk files and running a script to shut off the radio im up to 48 hours on one charge i am getting some force closes.....does anyone know how i can fix these....and can you make a copy of a rom installed to either push to general public with references to what others made of course?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Are you trying to get better battery life?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

there's an app in the market called 'phone info' by [email protected] that you can use to turn off cdma radio. My wife has it on her wifi only X, and it does help battery life.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

The radio is turned off by a script i found.......but when i use it sometimes it gives me fc on google frameworks and i want to copy the system with changes to a rom

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

I get what your trying to do with this and would definitely like to see where it goes. The best I've been able to do in a similar manor is take whatever ROM I want to use, customize it, and put it in airplane mode. You have to turn wifi on manually after doing this and after each boot, but it essentially does what you are trying to do.

The key thing you asked for that I would also like to know about is, how do you create your own "dump" so that you can flash a build that you customize. This can be done with Clockwork backups, but I'm more interested in taking a Stock ROM, tearing it down and customizing things, then creating an install-able ROM. Essentially creating my own modified Stock custom ROM.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

yes so now im down to finding a list of what i can and cannot remove from my phone as far as apk go...and if i remove the phone portions do i have to repair something in the lines bc it keeps popping a fc every once in awhile, and then go to the point of how can i create a system dump after im done changing stuff? Or have someone show/help me how to remove and compile a rom and remove the apk there?


----------

